# 13" Lathe



## Old Iron (Feb 24, 2011)

We are having some great weather here, So I'm trying to get some parts painted. I still have a long way to go but every part gets me that much closer. Heres a few pictures, More to come when I can if your interested.

Paul

Base


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope the weather holds out got somemore ready to paint.

Paul

Base


----------



## Amigo (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Iron, Looking *good* in the South Bend neighborhood.


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Thanks Amigo still a loooong way to go.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 14, 2011)

*Re: 13" South bend Lathe*

Looks like I missed putting up some pictures, Oh well heres where I'm at now also changed it over to large dials.

Still a lot of things to go through and repair.


Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 14, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Thanks again Jon, Its funny I got 117 views and only 2 replys, Wonder whats up with that.

BTW I found the hand wheel but now I've missed placed the closer. Figures huh.

Paul


----------



## Tony Wells (May 14, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Lots of views, and few comments. Some people are just lookers, and that's part of the deal. It's fine. Maybe they are curious and want to see what your machine looks like, and they should be impressed. You've done a fine job, and should be proud of it.


----------



## Old Iron (May 15, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Thanks Tony and Jon, About the Honey-Do List I always told SWMBO to write it on a roll of tolit paper so I could well you know. However you mite want to duck when you tell her that.


Paul


----------



## 1 of U (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

your paint looks nice : good job on the machine 











this is my girl


----------



## Old Iron (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

1 of U 
 Looks like you have a nice one also, Mine is a 1949 i wished it had the pan like yours.

Paul


----------



## briank (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

It's great to see the pictures, keep them coming.....
brian


----------



## Old Iron (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

Jon mine never had a pan, The only bad thing about them is they fill up with chips pretty fast the one on my Clausing sure does.

I try and clean up my machines when a project is done. I used to clean the up every day but waiting till I finish something seems to work better.

Paul


----------



## 1 of U (May 30, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

here is my girl card


----------



## joe@rivden.com (May 31, 2011)

*Re: 13" Southbend Lathe*

1 of U,

I love the 13" brochure, would you be willing to scan a copy and share with others? Or if a digital version is available somewhere let us know. I am a new 13" owner and getting ready for a rebuild after I get the shop in order.

Thanks!
Joe


----------

